# Resource not found issue



## shady (May 31, 2002)

I'm getting the following resource not found error when I restart an application with Simulators still connected:

Connection[#1,uri=null] handleApplicationError(3,resource 2052 not found (type null))

Let me try and explain further.
I'm writing a multiplayer game which has a separate thread for each connected TiVo. I'm using Static variables for the holding the resources.

When I start the Application in Eclipse and then start n simulators, the game works correctly, no problems with resources. Images are fine.

however, if I leave the simulators running but stop the application running in eclipse, when I restart the application, the simulators reconnect and one or more of the simulators will have this error on one or more of the images and the image will not be displayed.

So here are my questions:
Is this something specific to using the simulator?
Should I not be using static variables to store the resources (especially because it's multi threaded)

I don't see any errors when I create the image resource, just when I try to use it.

Also, I did notice a file not found error flash by in the simulator message area


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

I never have any luck reconnecting the Simulator after I stop/restart my apps -- I always have to restart the Simulator too, or I get errors like this.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

Thanks, that's nice to know.
I've spent so much time on this, maybe I'll just ignore it, and spend the time finishing off the app


----------

